# Job Openings in CT



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

Landscape Construction, Lawn Maintenance and Mechanic

Growing landscape contractor seeks qualified individuals for various positions open in our organization. We are looking for versatile, self motivated individuals that are team players and looking to grow with our company. Prospective employees need a clean driving record, good communication skills and appropriate ability to perform the job being applied for.

Positions available:
● Pesticide Applications Technician
-	Individual will be responsible for spraying chemicals and fertilizers on residential
and commercial properties on a regular basis.
- Must have a clean driving record
- Must have a State of CT Pesticide Applicators or Supervisor License

●CDL class B Driver in our Mulch Blowing Division
-	Must have a clean driving record
-	Must have a CDL class B license; Class A license a plus

● Hydroseeding/Erosion Control Person
-	Sales, estimating, scheduling, purchasing and application of product
-	Must have a clean driving record
-	Must have a CDL class B license; Class A license a plus

● Mechanic
- Qualified equipment, truck and machinery mechanic

We offer competitive salary including holiday, vacation, sick pay, incentive bonus, health and dental insurance and profit sharing. Please fax, e-mail or mail resumes to:

E.A. Quinn Landscape Contracting Inc
109 Commerce Street
Glastonbury, CT 06033
Phone: 860-633-0115
Fax: 860-633-2044 
e-mail: [email protected]

We invite you to visit our website at www.eaquinn.com to learn more about our company and services. We are an Equal Opportunity Employer.


----------

